# New Moose Pictures 10/2/07



## Nelson3 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Fun*

This dog looks like he would be a lot of fun to live with...


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Nelson3 said:


> This dog looks like he would be a lot of fun to live with...



He's a HANDFUL! I am always thinking about getting him someone to play with.

The most recent pictures of moose are here.


----------

